# Plum Slate Background (72 Bowfront)



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

This is it. I'll keep posting to show progress.

-The McCords

Dry-fit. The styrofoam is terraced for depth.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got the bottom piece done. I elevated the rocks 3" and siliconed everything together. There is enough room beneath the structure that I can run USJs (under sand jets). Speaking of, can I run a powerhead from my sump to flow water to the USJs?

The 3" support on the bottom. USJs will contour the rock. (below)










The assembled "module" (weighs about 40lbs.).










Rocks look a lot different when they are wet. I found a layer of green color while cleaving the rocks and decided that should be the focal point.

Let me know if you have any different ideas.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it looks very nice. Great idea for a natural look without being too heavy! Any finished pics?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's the dry-fit with the slate module. The slate is going to be on the sides as well, with little peep holes with no slate on the inside, and no black paint on the outside. (below)


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Another dry-fit. I also have some cypress knots that I am going to incorporate. I am trying to keep the open sand area in the bottom as minimal as possible (for maintenance purposes).










Corner Overflow setup (below)



















I cut slats in the foam to make it curve. It will all be covered with slate.

Let me hear some ideas.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

sounds like a good idea... can't wait to see finished product...
nice work so far.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

And now with the cypress knots. QuickKrete course sand is going to be the substrate.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

And now the tedious process of siliconing all the pieces to the styrofoam. I layed down a layer of vinyl screen first for better adherence, as well as it makes the blue a little bit less visible. I am using little tiny chips to fill in the gaps.

Progress as of 12-11-08


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

anytime I've ever tried to silicone that type of slate together, it hasn't lasted... the one rock pulls a layer off the other rock and falls... hopefully that does not happen here but I thought I'd pass along the warning just in case.

Looks good, so hope it lasts!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks No. 6. I'm going to use this first section as a guinea pig. I'll stand it up tomorrow and see how it holds up. I have used a LOT of silicone, so hopefully I won't have any problems. We'll see, but thank you for the warning.

And I had another thought, maybe someone can help. If I hid a powerhead behind slate at sand level, would this work the same as USJs? The poo never gets below the surface of the sand, and the powerhead would be flowing right towards the corner overflow.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

And now I'm elbow deep. I can't stop working on this thing. I have completed almost half of the left/back piece and couldn't wait to see what it looks like in the tank. The picture really doesn't do it justice.










I am waiting to borrow a hand grinder to finish the top row on that panel (I have to cut the rocks flush).

And thanks to "noobdood", I will also be building a canopy for this tank. Thanks dood!

-Brian


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

And current progress as of 12/13/08. I put a lot of work (and beer) into this last night. What you are looking at is the two independent sections pushed together.










I'll keep posting my progress for anyone who is following along.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had another thought, maybe someone can help. If I hid a powerhead behind slate at sand level, would this work the same as USJs? The poo never gets below the surface of the sand, and the powerhead would be flowing right towards the corner overflow.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is today's progress. I got a lot of the canopy done today as well. I'm starting to like the rock in the center less and less. Hopefully it will look better with the patio leveling sand in it.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

im very interested in seeing more of this, im doing a slate condo for my convicts  Black slate in one corner and birdseye slate in the other for my jd's to build a home.

D


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just wanted to keep everyone up to date on the canopy project. I was following "noobdoods" plan and made some modifications. Also, I have asked this question twice now, and still haven't heard any answers, can anyone help?



brianmccord2001 said:


> I had another thought, maybe someone can help. If I hid a powerhead behind slate at sand level, would this work the same as USJs? The poo never gets below the surface of the sand, and the powerhead would be flowing right towards the corner overflow.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

maybe someone can help me address a question I have. Im going to be putting a fluval 405 or a fx5 in my tank, id love to do a slate tower to hide the intake tube of the filter, kinda like in this picture.









see the intake pipe? 









Id love to hide this behind a slate wall, I could pull the slate wall out with ease and clean off the filter and tube when needed, the question is, would this hurt water flow at all?

Does anyone have a picture of a 405 or fx5 right out of the box with all the parts, Santa is bringing me one for xmas and im not sure which one it is. So we shall see.

Any help would be great , and good job on the slate, thats the route im going, but not sure if im going to do a whole background.

D


----------



## Chief1013 (Dec 15, 2007)

Any updates on the background? Is it in hte water and any issues with the slate coming off of the tank?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

brianmccord2001 said:


> (SNIPPED) Also, I have asked this question twice now, and still haven't heard any answers, can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have the powerhead at sand level as some of the sand may get sucked up and damage the impeller but if you can have it a bit above the sand level with a prefilter, then that would probably work pretty good.

The background and the canopy look cool btw. Keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

In regards to the powerhead, would this one maybe get damaged if sand was sucked in? It looks like just a spinning prop for a boat.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=15955


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I honestly don't know as I have no experience with any of the Koralia's. Sorry mate.

If it were me, here is what I would *theoretically *do

Plan where you are going to place and hide your powerhead as planned.

Add about an inch or even two to the height of the powerhead so it is not near the sand which could be sucked up if it were lower.

At the powerhead's outlet, use an appropriate sized piece of PVC with elbows and make a reverse 'S' that can then be placed on the outlet with the pipe ending at the level you want (in this case sand level). You can pinch the end of the pipe to create jets if you want also.

Water will be sucked up through the powerhead and then come out and down at the sand level to push to poop in the direction you want.

Just brainstorming :lol: 
D


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice work so far! :thumb:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, canopy is all finished. Now I am setting my sights back on the rockwork. I put a 3" PVC hotel in the right corner of the tank (left side of second picture). It is drilled with vent holes and will be covered with slate.

Completed canopy/stand (below)


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, this is all I got done today. This project is costing me a fortune in beer! Also, my wife can't wait to have her husband back!

I covered the fish "hotel" with waterfall foam/slate, leaving holes to swim through.


















It is really tough to glue flat slate to round overflow. Still a work in progress. About 85% done with the background. I found a great clear masonry sealer that I am going to apply before I'm done. I've already tested in on a scrap piece of slate, and it's great stuff! All the little seams will be reinforced.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I would make sure that the sealer will not harm your fish. I have slate in my 29 gallon, siliconed to the background. I didn't add any sealer, and it is fine. One of these days, I'll post some pics, also! Your tank is looking awesome!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

It says it is a waterproof sealer for above grade. I don't understand these products...

It says do not use on aquatic features. It also says do not use below grade, which leads me to believe that it is water "resistant". Is there a clear sealer that is not a million dollars, and that will not harm fish? This is a water-based acrylic sealer. Both of which are fine for fish... what makes this product not safe for fish?

The product is SealKrete Original Water Based Acrylic Sealer

-Brian


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Progress as of 1/7/09...


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just trying something different, let me know what you guys think.










-Brian


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

i like it with the bits hanging down it reminds me of a cave... maybe you could have some more going up aswell?

Josh


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll have to go and violate Florida State law again, and saw down some more cypress knots...I mean...I bought them from a LFS. Great idea, I'll have to go back to the "LFS" and get some more cypress knots.

-Brian


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with you *x06jsp*, that would look great. I got the cypress knots from a friends land that he is clearing, I'm sure there is plenty more to be had.

-Brian


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome would like to see it when you get some 

Josh


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you finish yet? post some update pic. come on!


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

great work... maybe at end of the winter i try to do the same thing... wow...


----------



## RAUL GILES (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats f-n awesome.
Great work. :thumb:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I appreciate the comments... I still have to finish the slate on the overflow box (round overflow + flat slate = pain in the arse). I also have to come up with some sort of cave system in the front to create more hiding spaces. I am thinking about waterfall foam and then hollowing it out and covering with slate.

Then I have plumbing. I have everything I need, but I am going to build a Durso standpipe for my Wet/Dry filter.

Then, I have to knock out the moon lighting/timers, etc.

I have sand.

I want more cypress knees for the bottom of the tank, as *x06jsp* suggested.

I am really going to take my time and assure that I have made what I want. I don't get too much feedback, my wife isn't into fish. But, I think it is coming great. I have logged over 350 man hours of planning and execution between the canopy, background and plumbing. I'm not really in any rush to complete this project. It is my quiet place away from screaming, and well.... screaming.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Also, just looking at the tank, I think I will do another "hotel" type structure on the bottom of the left over flow box. This will give the tank the "run-off" into substrate look I am going for. This will be for my C. afra "jalo reef" breeding colony.

All of my other fish will go to my LFS. The "hotels" will be for my Afras, the open water will be for Peacocks that I will buy, and then I will put shells in the bottom for the Lamp. Brevis Ikola Sunspot that I am interested in. Thank you beer for the inspiration. Blame beer for any spelling or grammar errors.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Progress as of 1-14-09. I built a little breeding cave "module" out of styro, concrete and sand. I also covered the lower inlet for the overflow with fine mesh to hopefully save some babies. Need to fill in the gaps between the overflow and the module with black expansion foam. Speaking of, does anyone know anywhere to get cheap waterfall foam?

All I have left now is finish slating the left side and the plumbing (Durso standpipe). I think it will be water ready then.

I'm not sure if anyone reads the equipment thread, but I got a free wet/dry filter with this 72 BF, and after a little research, I found it is rated for a 150 gallon tank! Lucky me!  Should keep the water perfect and stable.










C. Afra Module, hopefully they like it (below).


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Progress as of 1/15/09.

All that is left, tomorrow I am going to build a big concrete hotel, plumbing, sand and it's ready for water.










I am starting to rethink the cypress knots. Also, I am thinking of live plants. Let me know what you guys think.

-Brian


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

i still think it would be kl with the cypress knots going up....

Josh


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

*x06jsp*, I am on a mission today. I am going to get a lot more cypress knees of all sizes. That way, I can see what looks good. Thanks for the tip.

-Brian


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

lol awesome 

Josh


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree I do think it would look very cool with them going up as well. One thing that we can't see real well in the picks is how the wood contrasts with the slate. Is that why you were possibly reconsidering? Just brainstorming but could you cover it with purplish tinted concrete to make them look more like stalagtites/mites????


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, tank is full, no leaks, wet/dry running, also no leaks. My main concern was the bulkheads, since I have never worked with them. Everything is running perfectly...and quiet. What a relief.

Let it cycle, then add my rock pile/fish and moonlights. Then it will be done.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here we are with water. Let me know what you guys think. I am going to root dwarf anubias in the rockwork. Still kind of cloudy from the sand... just filled it today.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks great! What type of fish are you putting in? Depending on species, you might need to add more hiding places.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am transferring my Afras and adding a few more Mbuna. I really do need more hiding spots. I am adding plants (Anubias nana and corkscrew vals), but I would like to avoid the typical rock pile. Also, I have some cypress knees to add once I'm sure all of the tannins are leeched.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I definitely love the look. I hope the fish can find their homes and all goes well!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm still a bit undecided. With or without the cypress...


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the cypress. I'd do more of them! Excellent job.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Morpheus, where at in Florida?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

We are up in the panhandle. Pace, about twenty minutes from Pensacola. That cypress totally rocks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

that turned out awsome. I really like it alot. Your fish are going to have fun in that tank.

I read that your are from flordia. Have you ever heard of savannah ga? That is where i am from. Its about an hour and a half away from jacksonville fl.


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

deffo with the cypress looks too bare without them

Josh


----------



## rafael.ortizjr1 (Dec 30, 2008)

how is it holding up? is the weight a factor? but it really looks nice good job. starting to think about my tank and is this something i want to do!


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

a+++

im looking for a 75g to work with now.. I want to make ledges and a flat background...

*** been playing with slate, the best part of it is, how easy to break!


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

with cypress for sure! looks wicked, good job
i wish i had the patience for something like that


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cycle isn't done yet, but I think this is the final aquascape.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... great background...

with some algea on rock and all your equipement hide behind the look is very natural...
i try it maybe at summer on small tank...


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Spadz (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks amazing! Great job! Are those real plants? If so, what kind are they


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

How did you make the small cave (hotel?) that's burried under the sand? Your tank looks terrific!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

jealous! :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind critiques on the tank. I spent the better part of 3 months in the garage, or doing research on how to make the tank look/perform totally awesome. Hopefully it is there. We'll see once the permanent inhabitants are there. As for your questions, which I apologize for taking so long to reply:

*Spadz*
No, they are not real, but I can't even tell looking at them. I purchased them from an online vendor, PM me if you are interested in the plants. I think I spent 12 dollars total with shipping. Tallest plant being 15" I believe (5 plants).

*MauiGups*
The small cave is made out of blue insulation foam, glued together, then carved out. Then I covered it in QuikCrete masonry mix and playsand. Did not go overboard on the sand as I wanted it to match the background.

Again, thank you all for checking out my tank, and for the gracious comments.

By the way, this is the most entertaining/addicting hobby known to man. It brings me true joy. Someone here on the board said "Keep your fish happy, and they will do the same to you..." or something of that nature. I agree. Enjoy the weekend fellas.

-Brian


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Finished product...


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

that is really cool looking. You should enter in for tank of the month


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet looking set up... I liked it better without that pile of rock though. I know you were probably trying to build a cave.... I just don't like the way it lays... looks wrong for the way the rest of your tank looks.

back ground is hella-sweet though. I am seriously thinking about doing something like that with flat-rock....


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with n_c the other set up looks much better IMO also. Great job though :thumb:










=D> [/img]


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah it might look better but the way he has it know is more ideal.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great - I might do something like this in a smaller tank.


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

im liking the new scape  gives more of a depth

Josh


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

That is awesome!!! I love it! I'm envious. Regarding the pile of rocks in the center, I kind of like it. IMO it's a little too much, but the previous setup looked a little empty. Again, great job on the tank, and thanks for the walk through! :thumb: :fish:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lighting info?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

My lighting consists of 3 48" T12 bulbs. 10,000K, 6700K, and 4100K. 120 watts total (1.6 WPG)

Thank you guys for all the comments! I am starting to get a lot of bright green algae growth (on purpose). I am hoping it will cover the majority of the surfaces in the tank. And for some reason, none of the algae is sticking to the glass! I might have to end up using a UV sterilizer, my water is a little green/cloudy due to the algae bloom.

I'll continually update this thread as the tank changes. I am currently working on rock modules for the top to complete the cavern look. Once those are complete, I will probable remove the cypress knees.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are they placed in specific order?

Stupid question but I really like the display it puts out in this pic...


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

4100K Front, 6500K Mid, 10,000K Rear. Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

Update as of 2-12-09


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Update as of 04/07/09

Got tired of trying to get a good picture, so I uploaded a video. All of the plants are fake, but the wood was a beach find while fishing.

http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk71/brianmccord2001/?action=view&current=72bf040709.flv


----------

